# Any Schutzhund Clubs in Pennsylvania



## PrinceJames (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a 13 week old white female German Shepherd and she is already well trained so was thinking of trying a schutzhund training club with her. Does anyone know of any clubs in the Allentown/Easton/Bethlehem area in Pennsylvania? Any help with finding a location would be great, thank you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes.

United Schutzhund Clubs of America ? Region/Events


----------

